

WebGL Car Viewer - briangonzalez
http://carvisualizer.plus360degrees.com/threejs/

======
mxfh
Three.js lists about half a dozen of car related demos including the one
featured

<http://mrdoob.github.com/three.js/>

A real Camaro:
[http://mrdoob.github.com/three.js/examples/webgl_loader_ctm_...](http://mrdoob.github.com/three.js/examples/webgl_loader_ctm_materials.html)

A car you can actually control: <http://helloracer.com/webgl/>

Or even two of them:
[http://mrdoob.github.com/three.js/examples/webgl_materials_c...](http://mrdoob.github.com/three.js/examples/webgl_materials_cubemap_dynamic.html)

~~~
artursapek
Wow, I've been out of the loop on how good WebGL is.

~~~
darkstalker
My favorite WebGL thing: the GLSL sandbox

<http://glsl.heroku.com/>

------
joshryandavis
Beautiful demos like this make me even sadder that Microsoft don't plan on
supporting WebGL in IE.

~~~
flyinglizard
That's actually a good thing. I don't see "casual" sites using WebGL any time
soon, more likely it'll be professional or purpose built sites (like online
design software). Installing another browser will be a very small hassle for
someone who wants to use such services online. Microsoft is simply not in the
position of deciding which standards will live or die any more.

It's just another nail in the coffin of IE. The sooner we get rid of it, the
better.

------
samwillis
It looks very nice and is a good demonstration of what possible but there
underlying resolution of the car is quite low and so the reflection of the
ceiling lights aren't smooth. With a highly reflective rendering like this you
do really need a large number of triangles and I'm not sure that WebGL in the
current browsers can support that well. Would love to see it get even better!

Having said that, its a good job!

~~~
tathagata
I have recently been prototyping a WebGL based CAD viewer at work, and I could
render 4-5 million triangles (that's around 50 MB of geometry data) on a
late-2010 MacBook Air 11". Performance is very good on all browsers (FF,
Chrome, and Safari), but FF seems to outperform the rest.

~~~
samwillis
I would love to see a webGL CAD viewer, as a product designer I spend most of
my day with Solidworks open and have often thought a tool to convert iges/step
files into a format for webGL would be really good!

~~~
tathagata
Coming soon! I am just getting the payment system in place and some legal
issues need sorting out. The website is Babel3D - <http://www.babel3d.com>.
Right now it only converts for visualization on mobile apps though.

------
Spittie
Works perfectly with Nightly (2012-09-28) on Windows 7. Why no fullscreen
support for Firefox? It support fullscreen api
(<http://caniuse.com/#feat=fullscreen>) and as far as i can see it's just as
stable as chrome.

~~~
azakai
If this supports fullscreen in chrome but not firefox, it's likely a bug in
the demo. Other demos show fullscreen working great in both.

------
timmclean
You should make use of Firefox's support for fullscreen:
<http://caniuse.com/#feat=fullscreen> I just got a "not supported" message on
FFx 16.

Otherwise, looks pretty slick!

------
robodale
What, no BMWs? (my monocle pops off).

This is an outrage!

~~~
zalew
I second that.

and poor Aston, what did they do to him.

~~~
periferral
and that is not a SLK500 rather an SLR

~~~
nja
It's interesting that it's listed as an SLR in the "Credits" but as an SLK500
in the car list.

------
rossmckegney
It's only a matter of time, Microsoft and Apple won't have a choice but to
adopt WebGL.

It's amazing what WebGL and Javascript can deliver, we've got models with
hundreds of thousands of polys showing off really nicely on our site. If you
like this car, check out the hundreds of models like it in Verold Studio -
<http://studio.verold.com>

~~~
human_error
What do you mean by Apple won't have a choice but to adopt WebGL? I can run
WebGL on Safari without any problems.

~~~
rossmckegney
In Safari, you have to enable Developer mode and then turn on WebGL. In iOS,
WebGL is only available in iAds. WebGL is certainly a threat to Apple's
marketplace, but it's also an essential component of HTML5. Hence my
prediction that they will have to come around.

------
jenius
Gold ferrari, gold rims = awww yeeeeeee

Super impressed by the quality of this - I've played with webGL a good amount
and I don't think I've seen anything this clean and bug-free. Super props to
the author

------
mrhyperpenguin
Looks good. Does anyone know what BRDF was used? Or the technique for the
reflections? I think you could get away with cubemap reflections for this
particular scene.

~~~
pyrotechnick
<http://benvanik.github.com/WebGL-Inspector/>

------
omarqazi
I just realized that at some point in my 30s, I'll get a kick out of playing a
version of Halo rewritten in Javascript.

~~~
scaphandre
Not quite the same, but I have found <http://www.quakelive.com> fun and
practical.

------
johnohara
Hear music, no visual. FF 15.0.1

------
caycep
its nice but the atmosphere is all wrong. With something like this, I expect
terrible hiphop music and a user-controllable Vin Diesel driver.

------
danielweber
Doesn't work for me at all on Chrome 21.0.1180.89

~~~
cujo
You should update then. Chrome is at 22.0.1229.79 for me.

~~~
danielweber
Apparently not. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4587264>

------
sidcool
Very well done and performing pretty well.

------
paulbjensen
Very impressive.

